# Sarah connor x factor. Tanga



## grandeos (1 Okt. 2010)

Hey, letzten Dienstag bei x Factor war der Tanga von Sarah connor durch ihr rotes Kleid zu sehn. Und zwar ziemlich am Anfang als die Jury rein kommt und als sie sich hinsetzt, ist er zu sehn  am Samstag gegen 11 Uhr kommt die Wiederholung, hoffe es capt jemand kann ich momentan selber nicht weil mein pc shrott ist


----------



## Claudia (1 Okt. 2010)

1. falsches Forum
2. für einen Request sind *20 Mindestbeiträge erforderlich

*Du bist seit über 1,5 Jahren dabei und dann als ersten Beitrag gleich einen Request zu stellen ist schon traurig.

*geschlossen*


----------

